# my 55g Marine



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

Well i've been asking a lot of questions so now i thought i'd share what i've got...it's a work in progress but i'm really enjoying it.

Here's the specifics
55g tank
2x 10,000k bulbs
2x 16,000k bulbs and 6 moonlights
Coralife 65 skimmer
Koralea 3 PH
Rena 304 with about 10lbs of LR rubble 
60ish lbs of LR

Inhabitants

2 clowns
2 orange spot gobies
2 peppermint shrimp and 6 hermit crabs

corals

2 fuzzy mushrooms
pocillipora
gregorian 
and green and brown polyps
i think there's one more but i don't know what it's called.
Here's some pics


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You've got a solid base for a great tank, I'd add some ricordeas personally for colour, but that's just me. It looks really nice and clean!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice looking tank. I see you are using a Coral Life 65g skimmer HOB. I'm not sure but it looks like you have considerable micro bubbles in the display. Coral Life Skimmers are known for producing micro bubbles in the tank. One way you could try to reduce them is by raising the entire skimmer, this makes it somewhat unstable and the tube supplied may not reach the "in tank" diffuser. I have found that if the bottom of the skimmer unit sits 7 inches below the displays water line, bubbles produced by the skimmer are reduced considerably. Just thought I would pass on my experience. I think your display and rock work are great.


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

that was the first day it was set up. There are no more micro bubbles or very few. I'll take another picture today for an updated full tank picture.


----------

